# Me Barrel Racing!



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

hey this is a vid i made of me barrel racing! hope you like it!

http://s282.photobucket.com/albums/kk260/turninandburnin/?action=view&current=BarrelRacing_0001.flv


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Amazing video! Just keep on practicing cutting closer to the barrels!


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

^^^haha if you are talking about the big sorrel i ran in a few of the clips i know he is just a baby very green and he is much better now lol. all i have to do now is haul him and finish him and season him!! that is not very current
i do have a current one of him tho...much better lol  

thanks tho!!


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

VERY NICE!


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

Juno21 said:


> VERY NICE!


THANKS!!! by the way that paint in your sig is beautiful!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks like you had a lot of fun Aren't you afraid of having a horse slide and fall on you? :?


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Looks like you had a lot of fun Aren't you afraid of having a horse slide and fall on you? :?


yup its always fun! 

and im never scared but its funny you mention that because i did have a horse slip and fall in a tight turn and i got knocked out and got a concussion :!: im still not scared but its funny that you mentioned that because that actually happened a few weeks ago lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome vid, looks fun!!


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Awesome vid, looks fun!!


thanks =)


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

TurnNBurn17 said:


> and im never scared but its funny you mention that because i did have a horse slip and fall in a tight turn and i got knocked out and got a concussion :!: im still not scared but its funny that you mentioned that because that actually happened a few weeks ago lol



WOW!! I love how even though that happened, you still
enjoy doing it because it is your passion and haven't gave
up doing it! :shock:  

By the way, I forgot to tell you how great you look while 
doing it, your speed is amazing! How long have you been
doing it?


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

Small_Town_Girl said:


> TurnNBurn17 said:
> 
> 
> > and im never scared but its funny you mention that because i did have a horse slip and fall in a tight turn and i got knocked out and got a concussion :!: im still not scared but its funny that you mentioned that because that actually happened a few weeks ago lol
> ...


hahaha ya im scared to go on a really big roller coaster but i will go on a really fast horse around super tight turns lol
and my sorrel he is still a baby and he tends to take off a lot and crash into fences ugh that annoying and my dad was like should i be worried that you ARE NOT scared when he does that? hahaha when he does that i ususally just get ****ed but not scared

and ya know maybe im not scared even tho that happened because i cant remember it haha lol just kidding evn tho i knew it happened i dont care

On a happy side i ran a 17 tonight!!! WOOT WOOT!!!! off the 3rd barrel i was like the heck with it lets go dang i was soooo excited!! first time running in my new age group and i won it1!!!!!! im so ecstatic right now!!! been doing it way to long hahaha jk i love it still~!

ya know what? after i went to the hospital i asked the doctor how long until i could ride again and he was like ummm a week or so.....i was back in 3days lol


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Exciting stuff :shock:


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

hehe yes!! ^^^^ i luv that face haha!


----------

